#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket voted Asias Maritime Capital at the prestigious Christofle Asia Boating Award

## dirtydog

*Phuket brings home boating awards

*BANGKOK: Phuket has been named Asias Maritime Capital at the prestigious Christofle Asia Boating Awards at the Peninsula Hotel in Bangkok by popular vote among the 20 judges, who rewarded Phuket for its first-class boating facilities, which include modern marinas, state-of-the-art boatyards and prime chartering.

The annual Kings Cup sailing regatta won Yachting Event of the Year while Phuket-based Asia Marine carried off the Best Asia-Based Charter Company award.

The Asias Best Maritime Capital award is a result of our efforts through the past years to build yachting tourism on our small island. One of the key strategic directions for Phuket is to become the new Marina Hub of Asia. This award is our early success in achieving the strategy, said Phuket Governor Niran Kanlayanamit in response to the news.

Olivier Burlot, CEO of Adkom Media Group, organizer of the awards, said Phuket was justly voted the Asias Maritime Capital as the best boating location in Asia and that the award puts the region firmly on the map.

Phuket Gazette

----------


## Spin

> Marina Hub of Asia


hehehe Inevitable really.

Thailand seems to claim to be the hub of everything. I wonder if they will ever claim to be the Asian hub of "wifebeaters" alcoholics" "scene fleeing" "rape" "corruption" "ingnorance" "stubborness" etc etc etc?

----------

